# Waddesden Manor - how to build a Riesener chest of drawers



## Freddyjersey2016 (5 May 2020)

Nice short animation video showing how a Riesener chest of drawers at Waddesden was put together - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul-GsIzkjIY 

For those who are interested in top-end antique furniture Waddesden has a host of very complex pieces of show


----------



## AndyT (16 May 2020)

That's such a great way to show the construction, there's almost no excuse for not making one as the next project - but I will force myself to resist!
Personally I preferred it before all the veneer, marquetry and gilt bronze guff went on top, which makes it easier to say no. But I do admire the skill of the original maker.


----------

